# Ahhhh A Fix



## BroMoe (May 20, 2004)

Hello Folks,

Spent part of the Morning tring to find the Stagecraft List and found this site. Nice to see it. Look forward to using it.
Remeber to check out 
www.sapsis-rigging.com/LBLR.html
we are still accepting donations until June 1!!!

Laterz
Bro' Moe


----------



## UnknownSoldier (May 20, 2004)

hey welcome! glad to have you aboard! hope to see ya post around some too!

later!

~ Amy


----------



## wemeck (May 20, 2004)

Hi and Welcome to the CB.com. Feel free to explore the forums and ask questions.


----------



## ship (May 20, 2004)

Sapsis is always a fun site and his causes are worthwhile. Not to mention his prices are fair and honest. NOt always the best but still fair at that. Along with other forums, subscribe to "heads" the periodic or when ever Bill feels like sending it out guide to what pearls of wisdom he thinks important to pass on at the time of the newsletter. Bill is a legend in the industry thus any pearls he passes on readers would be well to heed. It's free and frequently if not at least good things to know or consider, also fun to learn from.

Bill Sapsis who is also a frequent poster on stagecraft is good people. Spent a good part of the last week in E-Mailing back and forth with him about custom wire rope ladders. As always, no matter how busy he is he takes the time to answer any questions any tech person high school thru pro has for him on rigging. As I said, good people and good company. Not the only rigging company but one at the top of many people's lists.

Welcome to the forum by the way. Hope you also found a link to stagecraft I posted about in news. The more sites you read and take part in, the more informed you are.


----------

